# I'm not as smart as people think I am



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

People I talk to or who have talked to me before think I'm so smart when I'm not. 

I'm not half as smart as people think I am. Even in high school people thought I was so smart just cuz I was quiet and acted like a nerd. I was good at calculus because I liked it and always got high test scores but calculus is easy anyways.

I was accepted to a hard school to get into not because I'm smart, but because I simply went to an easy community college and got good grades. I'm not smart, At least not as much as people think I am. When I tell people from school I was accepted to u of i for computer engineering they think I'm such a genius but I'm not. 

My former Friend who goes to MIT on the other hand... HE is smart. I'm just an average guy who was accepted to a prestigious university by a fluke. I didn't go BTW because I couldn't afford the school.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

What does "smart" mean to you and what about you makes you think you are not smart?


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm the same way. Being generous, I'm a bit above average intelligence but I'm not a genius like some people, especially my family, think I am. One of my cousins called me the "smartest kid ever".


----------



## anthropy (Sep 5, 2014)

its the opposite for me.
people assumed i was dumb because i was so quiet and couldnt communicate normally.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not as smart as people think, and people don't think i'm smart.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

Same people always told me " you are so smart" even my teachers, my HS chemistry teacher put me on the spot to talk about how "smart" I was, he called me a genius all of this while I died inside of anxiety because everyone was looking at me. Tbh I feel stupid.

I don't know maybe we are just too insecure to recognize our own potential, or maybe like Socrates said, we are the wisest because we are aware of our ignorance while others arent.


----------



## gamerkid72 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not book smart at all. You sound smart.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm mentally slow. I hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

You're perhaps gifted and have a lot of potential yet you're insecure and fear failure? Why are you putting yourself down in the first place? Does it really matter if you're not as much as a quick learner in some specific areas compared to your friend?--Surely you excel at some things he isn't so exceptional at himself.


----------



## normalsucksbutsodoesSA (Apr 2, 2015)

book smart is stupid. People called me book smart my whole life. It literally just means you can spit out what you read in some book earlier in your life, often without true understanding of how to apply that something to you personally. You're a good memory zombie basically. Truly smart people make connections between things they see as they navigate thru lifee.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Malek said:


> You're perhaps gifted and have a lot of potential yet you're insecure and fear failure? Why are you putting yourself down in the first place? Does it really matter if you're not as much as a quick learner in some specific areas compared to your friend?--Surely you excel at some things he isn't so exceptional at himself.


If I had been smart I could have gotten 35 on my ACT and a 4.0 in high school. With those stats I could have gotten a full ride at a university, or if not most of the tuition would have been paid for.

Instead I'm wasting my time at a community college.


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)

People in the past have said that I'm smart; whether or not those remarks were to make me feel better, I can't be sure. 

In grade 9, I almost failed math. I passed by 2 percent of the mark required to pass,(which is 50, I got 52). As for my other classes, it's nothing special. I just get average marks, that's all.

All of my classes however are all applied level, which is basically aimed to people who struggle with certain subjects. There are academic classes which is what everyone else by default takes if their parents did not ask for the applied, or did not show signs of great struggle. I got a 90 percent overall grade in my English class last semester, it felt really good to get that mark. When I told that to some dude at my school a few months later (since he wanted to know about it), he asked if it was an applied class I took or an academic. I told him applied, and he just said "well that explains it, now I feel better about myself since my classes take more skill". 

It was extremely demoralizing, and it made me feel inferior in not only my English, but basically everything I've ever learned. The guy is a ****ing ******* in general, thinks he knows everything and is a huge on correcting peoples grammar, but I'm subjected to him everyday since we are in the same class.

So yeah, sometimes people will say I'm smart, when I am not at all. Not even close.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

You go on about how you're not smart yet you continue to list off successes and examples of you being smart/successful. You're a thousand times smarter than I am. I failed everything growing up from pre-school all the way up until college. I got my G.E.D and took like one semester in college and failed most of everything. I can't drive, my reaction time is terrible, I'm afraid of everything and I have no life experience in life at all. I'm a loser. At least you have a chance. I just mooch off my parents and rot in my bedroom.


----------



## ikkihxe (May 12, 2015)

people in my low level community college classes thought i was smart until they saw me being stupid in social situations every day. people in my programming class assumed i was smart until they asked me a what my answer was...


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

LichtLune said:


> You go on about how you're not smart yet you continue to list off successes and examples of you being smart/successful. You're a thousand times smarter than I am. I failed everything growing up from pre-school all the way up until college. I got my G.E.D and took like one semester in college and failed most of everything. I can't drive, my reaction time is terrible, I'm afraid of everything and I have no life experience in life at all. I'm a loser. At least you have a chance. I just mooch off my parents and rot in my bedroom.


That's the point of my post. On the surface I seem smart. You think I'm smart because of the things I said about me, just like everyone else thinks I'm smart because of those same reasons.

I'm not smart, my GPA is inflated because I went to an easy community college.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> That's the point of my post. On the surface I seem smart. You think I'm smart because of the things I said about me, just like everyone else thinks I'm smart because of those same reasons.
> 
> I'm not smart, my GPA is inflated because I went to an easy community college.


And why was it easy? Because you're smart... But maybe it is an easy college I don't know.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

@tonyhd71

What school did you get accepted to? It's not a fluke, trust me.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Plasma said:


> People in the past have said that I'm smart; whether or not those remarks were to make me feel better, I can't be sure.
> 
> In grade 9, I almost failed math. I passed by 2 percent of the mark required to pass,(which is 50, I got 52). As for my other classes, it's nothing special. I just get average marks, that's all.
> 
> ...


The school in this fake reality is about competition, it doesn't show any indication of intelligence. They've made their own rules of who's intelligent and who is skilled.

The human subconscious of a primary language always confused false words into bad grammar, because the subconscious knows that word don't exist. No matter how many books they've read their grammar will still be terrible. For another person that came from a different country trying to learn English, we can expect that person to have trouble with grammar and spelling. Even a defective human subconscious primary language confused false words into bad grammar and have extremely bad spelling.

Your perception makes the observation.

I figure something out on my own, since I'm good at puzzles and strategy.

I hate when beings from other dimensions takes advantage of people with their false logic, false knowledge, and fake laws of reality.

Thomas Edison had bad grammar, it's crazy that dude didn't even figure out the laws of logic can be manipulated to trick the human subconscious through mental manipulation.

Is this Shutter Island?

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...46/school-and-work-is-a-waste-of-time-116898/


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

I have the mental capacity of an ape.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Lovecrushed said:


> @tonyhd71
> 
> What school did you get accepted to? It's not a fluke, trust me.


U of I computer engineering.


----------

